# Whipps Cross Hospital, Waltham Forest, London - June 2017



## mockney reject (Sep 17, 2017)

_The History
_
In 1894 West Ham Union Workhouse opened an annexe known as Forest House Annexe to care for sick and elderly inhabitants of the workhouse, while they raised funds to construct a new infirmary, which opened as the West Ham Union Infirmary in 1903. The Infirmary accommodated 672 beds in 24 wards, and during the Great War of 1914-1918 cared for thousands of wounded servicemen. In 1917 it changed its name to Whipps Cross Hospital, to coincide with the visit of King George V and Queen Mary. By the end of the war, Whipps Cross had begun to take on the role of a general hospital rather than a workhouse infirmary.

In 1921 the Central Nursing Council approved Whipps Cross as a nurse training school and examination centre for state registration. By 1924 there were 53 trained and 130 student nurses, and a ground-breaking training school for male nurses was established. In 1930 management of the hospital passed to West Ham Borough Council following the Local Government Act of 1929, and in 1948 Whipps Cross came under the management of the new National Health Service (NHS), administered by the Forest Group Hospital Management Committee. The outpatients department was opened in March 1958 and included modernised facilities. 

In 1992 Whipps Cross Hospital became a trust hospital, and following the development of teaching links with South Bank University, in 2001 it became Whipps Cross University Hospital NHS Trust. In 2012 Whipps Cross, Newham and Bart’s and The London merged to form Bart’s Health NHS Trust.

Sometime in the 90's through to the early 2000's the buildings we visited were closed and boarded up surplus to requirement. 

_
The Explore_

There’s not really much to tell about the explore itself so I’ll let the pictures do the talking. All I will say is if you are planning a visit be prepared to get bitten by some nasty spiders. I explored this with UrbanDuck, Sarah and Slayaaaa, a nice chilled one for a change.

The nurses block, by far the roughest place I have explored in terms of sheer shit and filth. Although it had some great signage.













































































He’s been here before lol lol






_The records room_

This place was just a fire waiting to happen with records here going back to the 1960’s all just chucked about.



























_
Abbey house_


Abbey house was the second nurses block and much nicer on the eyes. The lower floor had been modernised and at some point had been a server room complete with a fully plumbed fire system. But the corridors are what made this building.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Sep 17, 2017)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing these


----------



## smiler (Sep 17, 2017)

I was halfway through reading your comprehensive report before I realized I hadn't looked a who'd posted, I guessed from the style who it was, Nice to be right now and again, 
You shot a lovely set MR, its a shame to see records treated so casually but not unusual unfortunately, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2017)

That really is grimy isn't it?


----------



## Rubex (Sep 17, 2017)

Excellent stuff as always Mockney  always enjoy your reports!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 17, 2017)

A nice collections of photos and an interesting history. I cannot believe that the NHS are moaning that they have no beds, a long queue and yet they persistently close down good hospitals.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 17, 2017)

Awesome snaps, especially down those long corridors, good job!


----------



## King Al (Sep 17, 2017)

Interesting looking place that! Cool pics MR, nice one!


----------



## mockney reject (Sep 19, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A nice collections of photos and an interesting history. I cannot believe that the NHS are moaning that they have no beds, a long queue and yet they persistently close down good hospitals.



This was one of 5 hospitals I did this month and all are huge wasted spaces


----------



## Potter (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm very much liking this. I love the style of the buildings.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Great shot that no.13 door wiv the old light bulb....oooOOooo you arty thing MR

Liking ur hospital splurge!

Are there any hospitals left open these days lol


----------

